# London Girls Part 44



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home Ladies


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

The LG Hall of Fame
      

*LADIES GOING INSANE*           

Natalie.....started Clomid on 5/2

*LADIES CRYING & GOING NUTS*        

*FOLLOW UPS *  

Vanilla....
Chris (Brownowl)..... 
Lou ... 

*LADIES DOING THE BACKGROUND WORK AND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*         
Summer ... waiting for tube op in April?
Katie (Alma) ...next ICSI May 06 on a natural cycle testing?
Maite ... waiting to start egg share at Lister
Ursula...Recovering from op. NHS appointment with Barts on 25th April
Mitch .....Next tx April?
Sara ..... Next cycle at Kings in May 2006 - starting tests!
Sharon.....FET in June!
Debbie....Taking some time out
Kt1.....waiting for NHS cycle
Blue Lobster Keeper....waiting for next NHS cycle in May
ucledu & DW....taking things easy for now, next tx in June
Zora....Taking time out

*LG MUMMIES TO BE!*   

Bels..........EDD 4 Aug 2006
Christine (Bluechirpy).....EDD 13 Aug 2006
Abby Carter......28 Aug 2006
Betty.......EDD?
Ali .... EDD?

*LG MUMMIES *      

Renata ... Proud cool mummy to Aliza Born 5th August 2005 
Katy A ... Proud twin mummy to Charlotte and Adam born 21 September 2005 
Adrienne ....emigrated mummy to Tayla born 28 October 2005 
Claire....crazy milk machine to Matthew born 3 November 2005 
Joy ...calm and collected mother to Nathaniel and Ezra born 11 November 2005 
Mo&#8230;.mummy to Christopher born 9 December 2005
Maria ... mummy to Kamran who surprised us all on 16 February 2006 - First LG baby of 2006!!!
Olwen....mummy to Isabel Mary born on 24 February 2006

*DATE & BOOKINGS* Ursula

Next big meet: April 10th

Venue - Tas at 22 Bloomsbury St, London WC1B 3QJ www.tasrestaurant.com

Is anyone interested in this?

* National Infertility Day - Saturday 10 June 2006
www.nationalinfertilityday.com


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Joy and Katie, I've IM you Mo's address. 

Mo, Monday 10th April is before Easter. Hope to see you there. Can I give you any money I owe you then?  

Claire, any update on Matthew's appointment?

Gorgelocks   on the BFP! Looking forward to meet you    

Vanilla,  

Chris, how are you? Still feeling positive I hope        

Maite, are you overtaking Summer as the no. 1 London party girl ?   for Joko's appointment on Monday. I hope they have finally some good news for you      Where are you meeting on the 6th?

Ali, how did the IVIg go? Is it true that it takes several hours   Do you have a date for EC now? Hope all is going well and you're not feeling too bad from all the stabbing from stimms, blood tests and transfusions   Just focus on your goal 

Bels, enjoy your trip to Paris   Is that a treat from Acos or is it work?

Nats I'm around next week. Lets meet for lunch   

Olwen, was thinking of you  . 

Zora, are you back from your holidays?

Had to go back to the GPs today with DH, as he wouldn't give me the bloodtest form for DH when I went on my own on Monday. Saw a different GP today and she was great. Without asking she offered the form for the SA to speed things up even more. So we should have all results done when we go our appointment at Barts  I was less impressed with DH complaining about 1 bloodtest   

Next big meet   is on Monday 10th April at Tas www.tasrestaurant.com 

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels 
Olwen
Mo
Katie
Abby
Ursula
Anyone else?

Ursula x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Everyone

Ursula - you can update the board I am testing on 9th April. Still kind of positive but feeling sick this morning. I opened the rubbish bin and wanted to heave. closed lid very swiftly and got Dh to take the rubbish out.

I am up for the 10th.

Good luck to Ali for EC have you got a date yet?

Hi to everyoone else

Chris


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning all

Thanks for all your posts and texts - too shattered when I got in last night to turn the pooter on ...

Well I had a really long day yesterday - up to the clinic for bloods at 8.30, then went and had some breakfast before my IVIG at 11 - hooked up to a drip for nearly 5 hours, then sent for repeat bloods (only after the nurse couldn't get any blood out of me so I said I'd go back to the blod lab and see if the nice man there -who doesn't hurt me- could do it  ). Fortunately he was there and found a new, un-tapped, vein!

DH arrived to collect me and we were told to hang around for an hour for a scan (waited 1 1/2 hrs) then to wait another hour for the blood results to come back in case I needed more drugs. The good news was that at 7.15pm we were told I could do my trigger at 8.15 and have EC at 7am on Saturday  

So we dashed home just in time for 8.15 and DH did an excellent job with the needle in the bum - he's never had to do it before  

Today I am feeling a bit like I've been hit by a truck - exhausted and achey - think it will be a quiet day at home. Feeling a bit flat at the moment - but sure it's just the drugs and I'll brighten up.

Wil try and catch up on personals later when I feel a bit more human  
Take care
Ali


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Blue Lobster keeper!

Ali, glad things went well, take it nice and easy now for the next stage.

Sushi, I'm hoping to make the next meet on 10 April so could you add me to the list. Could you also add me to the mummies to be list, EDD 28 Aug 06. 

Thanks,
Abby
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Morning

This week seems to have flown by. very excited as we get our new car tonight. we have brought an Audi A3, 5 years old & only 39000 on the clock & in great condition. Should be at the Lister Sunday/Monday for blood tests, nervous we are actually doing something but also excited.
Have any of you used whey powder? Was thinking of giving it a go to boost my protein levels.

Olwen glad the funeral went well if you know what I mean. I am sure your Gran is looking out for you all.

Katie I think you get your new car this weekend have fun!

Ali great news everything crossed for you for tomorrow, sounds like you had a really long day.

Chris keep positive. Our south London meet is in Streatham if anyone wishes to join us.

Ursula Would love to meet for lunch, might only have Friday free is that any good to you? Anyone else around central town.  Godd news from your GP

Claire nice to hear from you, I bet we will see a difference in Matthew now.

BlueLobster Happy Birthday hope you are ok.

Have a good weekend everyone, love to all
Nats
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Nats - I use the solgar whey protein powder - I put it with milk, yoghurt, banana, frozen berries, honey and almonds all blended into a smoothie. This is the place I buy it from and they tend to deliver the next day:
Rosemary's Health food 
Ali


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday Blue Lobster Keeper   
I was just thinking about you yesterday, wondering how you are. We 

Chris, I've updated the list. Hang in there hunny   

Ali, what a maraton  Have a good rest today, you deserve it  Good luck with EC tomorrow   

Abby, your on the list now.

Nats enjoy the new car. DH had an Audi A4 before we came back to London. It was very nice to drive. 
I can do Friday. Good luck with your blood tests   
I want to try the solgar whey protein too. It's cheaper if you order 2. Should we order it together?

Ursula x

Next big meet  is on Monday 10th April at Tas www.tasrestaurant.com

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels
Olwen
Mo
Katie
Abby
Chris
Christine
Kt1
Ali
Ursula

Anyone else?

Ursula x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

mmm Ali over to yours for whey shakes. mine won't be half as exotic!

Ursula I will pick up the powder next week,  we are going to get the Biochem Whey Powder as Fresh & Wild is doing 2-1 at £14.99, just shout if any of you want me to pick you up some, vanilla, caramel swirl or natural.
nats
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

I thought it had all gone quiet on here.... and then realised you'd all moved to a new part of the thread without me   

Ursula - thanks for thinking of me and for your text.  I will definately come to the meet and bring Isabel too.  Great news that you saw such a supportive GP - good luck with the tests

Chris - hope the 2ww isnt dragging by too much.  Could feeling so sick be a good thing?  Fingers crossed for you hun

Blue Lobster Keeper - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Ali - glad all went well yesterday - especially the trigger shot in the bum    Best of luck for EC tomorrow!!!

Nats - good luck for the blood tests at the Lister.  And enjoy the new car!!

Right got to go.... I can hear Carlos singing to Isabel while he's changing her, which means he'll be down in a minute bringing her to the milk bar....

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there all you London Girls !

Thank very much for all your lovely Birthday wishes - was a real surprise to read them, really cheered me up, so a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig THANKS to everyone .

Things here have been boring - nowt new to report really.

Me & Neal are probably going to go for our 2nd & last IVF cycle in May at Kings College. I wanted to swap to Hammersmith, but sadly the don't cover my borough treatment wise . Just wasn't happy with the Kings Ganae that did my EC . Neal has told me that apparently every time the Ganae went in to my follickles, I drew my legs up & swore profusly - even under sedation ! ! ! How embarrasing . Wish Kings could do EC under general, but I doubt it as they didnt even have a recovery bed for me - just a small pokey depressing room with a 2 chairs - ho hum - its a means to a lovely end hopefully .

Thanks again for the lovely Birthday wishes - I promise I will spend more time on here & start posting personals soon .

BTW - a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig congrats to Olwen & hubby on the arrival of Baby Olwen *_


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue Lobster Keeper - glad our birthday messages have cheered you up.  Hope you are having a nice day celebrating.  Best of luck for your next cycle at Kings - we'll be here to help you through it.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Ursula- I'll be at the meet. Looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting those I haven't met yet.

Christine


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck Ali


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Blue Lobster Keeper, I am hoping that I too will be having my NHS treatment cycle at Kings in or around May, so we may be cycle buddies!
Olwen, I am sorry. I didnt mention your Gran in my last post. Hope things are ok.
Lou We have a lodger too, and to be honest he can bring anyone back he likes, I want him to feel at home, though because he is in the basement and uses the downstairs bathroom, he or his girlfriends dont have to come upstairs to where our bedroom and bathroom are. Unfortunately for him, he dosnt often get that lucky!!
Katie(2)! Sorry you are feeling down.
I have managed to cheer up. I am sure it must be hormonal. I figure my friend has had her baby by now!? but I am not going to let that get to me again. Have spent far tooooo long dwelling on it, and lets face it, it dosnt change anything.
I am having a great time. This place is fantastic. We havnt talked about any IVF stuff, except to mention my fertile days - to ensure lots ........
We have been driving around on a moped and have decided to invest in one when we get back - so I am going to be a biker chick! 
see you all soon
a happier kt


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

re the bill for Giraffe. Mo I agree you shouldnt have to pay for the left over stuff. So why dont we just split it between us? 
I think also next time we should ask for separate bills or somthing
kt


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

me again
all this sun is making my head mushy!
Nats can you pick me up some whey powder if you havnt already got your. Either vanilla or natural? or do you think that will be horrible. Wahtever you think.
also Ursula I will try and make the 10th Not sure what is happening at work though!
can you also add me to the updated list, I think you forgot me. May be put me on the insane girlie bit!! or just waiting for treatment
ta kt


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday Blue Lobster Keeper!

Chris - crossing everything for you.

Ali - hope all went well at EC and you don't have a black eye this time. Hope you have lots of lovely eggs.

Nats - wow. new car. 

Christine - looking forward to meet you.

Kt1 - I'd prefer to be easy going too, but I don't think my lodger is very normal. I think he'll be leaving this summer. Phew. Enjoy your holiday lovely. You deserve it. Look'slike we're 2ww buddies. 

Maite - welcome back! Good luck for joko's appt. So want this to speed up for you.

Ursula - thanks for calming me down with my nice dandelion coffee after my run in with the registrar. The nurse agreed with me today, you have to keep on top of everything.

Katie - hope you feeling a bit better hon. 

I had a bit of a grump on at clinic yesterday as I had my CD9 scan done with the registrar who told me in Nov that if natural IUIs fail, they don't investigate why because they don't do tests and when I asked him for help with lining he refused. He has a bad way of explaining things. What he really means is that Barts' protocol dictates they don't intervene in any way with unstimulated IUI, then if you move onto stimmed IUI they help with lining, but won't do anything to delay O. He always explains things in a way that gets me mad. Yesterday I had a 1 x 19mm follie (so no extra despite the stimms), lining was 5.9mm.  I said I thought I was likely to O today, he booked me in for scan on Monday. Surprise surprise, I got tested positive for LH surge this a.m. Barts aren't open on Sunday, so had to be basted this a.m. Now on the botty bombs (or front bottom if you like). No idea what lining was today as they don't scan again before doing the IUI. Good thing is I got the nurse to give me my blood request forms for IVF yesterday and reminded them to write in my notes I go straight onto IVF. 2ww here I come.

Lou
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

KT1 - glad to hear you are feeling better.  Must be all the sunshine, curry and moped-driving.  Look forward to hearing all about your trip when you get back....

Lou - good luck for the 2ww.  

Ali - hope EC went well.

Love to everyone else,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

EC went well this morning - got 10 eggs - my best ever!!

Made sure they checked my blood pressure before letting me stand up this time   - it was 84/39 at one point (v v low) so had to stay in bed and have 2 cups of tea and four biscuits, plus some IV fluids before I could get up  

Have to wait for the embryologist to phone tomorrow to say how many have fertilised, then it will be a day 2,3 or 5 transfer - hoping for day 5!

Feeling a bit achey but better for having had Ec - off to commune with the sofa.

Lou -









Kt - glad you're feeling better - look forward to catching up soon.

Katie - thanks for the text this morning.

Ursula - I should be there on the 10th - going stir crazy on the 2ww I expect.

Ali


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Lou - glad you are getting things sorted at Barts. Hopefully you won't need IVF. We need some good news on this thread - hope it will be BFPs for you and Ali.

Ali - are they doing ICIS? Hope you get lots of fertilised eggies.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Wahey, Ali! That's fantastic. A bumper crop. Sending your eggies those growing and dividing vibes.    

Joy - I'd called you this morning to ask you your opinion on meds... but all done now.  

Lou
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Woohoo Ali!!!  Fantastic news on all those eggies.... sending them lots of fertilisation vibes and keeping my fingers crossed that you get some great embies.

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Fertilisation vibes heading Ali's way...   

and implanting vibes for Lou    

Hope everyone's enjoying the sun!

Abby
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Katie - enjoy the footie!!  Congratulations on getting your passport.  Carlos got his on Wednesday and he was SO excited.  Now we just need to get Isabel's sorted and then we can travel somewhere.....  Hope you are doing ok with it being the anniversary of your mother's death.  Thinking of you hun.

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

BLK, great to to see you back. With you history you should be able to insist on having EC under GA. And get a gynea to do your EC who is more understanding of you situation.

Kt1, sorry I forgot you on the list    
 @ the "insane girly bit". I've added you under the "impatient girly bit". Though I sometimes feel more insane than impatient myself 

Lou,      

Ali, well done    sending your eggs lots of fertilisation vibes     

Katie, thinking of you the anniversary of your mum's death . 
Enjoy the football   What is your treat for tomorrow? Getting your new car?

***Next big meet  is on Monday 10th April at Tas www.tasrestaurant.com***

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels
Olwen
Mo
Katie
Abby
Chris
Christine
Kt1
Ali
Zora
Ursula

Anyone else?

Lots of love,

Ursula x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

i'm back form my hols but straight into work. Will take me some time to catch up on whats been going on. Ursula will try to make the 10th. My mum is going in for knee op on the 5th so will have to play it by ear
Ali - well done . Good luck for fertilisation.   
Katie hope you are having fun watching the game. Pls send me the detials of your walk so that I can sponsor you.
HI to everyone else sorry not many personals


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick update - of my 10 eggs, 7 have fertilised!! ET will be Tuesday or Thursday depending on how they are tomorrow.

Thanks for all your good wishes

Blu


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Well done, Ali! Hope those embies grow very very well.

Love Christine


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ali - sending your gorgeous embies          
Hope the little ones divide and grow well.

Lou
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Way to go Ali.You must be so pleased


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Fab news Ali.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maite - You really are the LGs number one party girl of the month! Good luck for tomorrow. Hoping you get the good news you both have been waiting so long for.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Ali - how's life on the sofa?

Lou
x


----------



## renata (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi girls,

sorry i have been such a non-poster, but am reading as many posts as I can.

Ali- so glad to hear you had 10 embies. Hope so much this one will work!

Lou- hope that the drugs do the trick, even though they did not handle things as good as possible! Lots of implantation vibes!

everyone else; big hug , I'm thinking of you all.

Still working hard on the house, still loads of work to do.... we might go on holiday over the easter holidays (rent a cottage, if we can still find one available), just to recover and get away from it all for a bit. Still so much work to do before the london girls house warming party!


Love Renata


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Everyne

Ali  - fantastic news on your 7 embies. 

MAte - definately the party girl  

BLK - Welcome back, good luck for next time.

Me I have had bad AF pains last night and bad backache. Woke with a stinking headache this morning and feeling sick. Af pains and headache seem to have settled the rest is still with me.

Chris


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello ladies,
Just a quick post while Kamran's having a snooze to say I'm still here and peeking in whenever I can.

Ali - well done on those embies hun, keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one....   

Maite - thanks for the text will try and make it - Kamran has had colic and reflux so really depends on how he's doing on that particular day - I'm off to the GP in a mo to see if they can prescribe something a bit stronger than Infant Gaviscon.

My news is that Kamran's finally reached the 6lbs last week - his EDD is this week, and he's still feeding like a little trooper so I imagine he'll be close to 7lbs pretty soon.

Everyone keeps on telling me I was 'lucky' he came out early, as the rate that he was growing at he would have been just under 9lbs on his due date - not sure about the lucky....could have done without the stress of 3 and a bit weeks in neo-natal...got to meet some lovely other mums though so that was nice.

Hope everyone else is well, can hear Kam stirring in the background so best go, need to get him fed and dressed before going to the GP!

Take care all, and hope to see you all soon!
Maria x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quick update - back at work after a week and have heaps to catch up on!

The embryologist rang this morning and all 7 embies have divided nicely - they will call me again tomorrow - ET could be tomorrow afternoon but more likely Thursday!

Chris - hang in their hun   

Have a good day everyone
Ali


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

just did a long post and lost it all

Sorry I have not been around, had a weeks skiing and it was brilliant. So depressing being back here

Ali - YAY! To your 7 embies, hope they all reach blasts

Lou - lots of sticky vibes coming your way

Maria- glad Kamran is doing so well

Chris - try not to read too much into the AF pains. Not long for you now

Lots of love to everyone else

Dissy x


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Just some info on Whey To Go protein powder. I found another site whilst surfing around, to purchase the Solgar brand at a ridiculously low price. For e.g a tub of 16oz is normally around £22.15, on this site it is around £18.00, and if you buy two identical tubs, they are £16.00 each! Depending which flavour takes your fancy. I ordered  2x honey nut for only £32.00.

Worth a look girls.     www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk

BTW I'm not giving up, If I get clinics approval at my follow up, I'll start pill end of April.

Vanilla x


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Just a quickie from me
Ali glad things went well. Lots of dividing thoughts for those lovely embies
Lou good luck on the 2ww
kt


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello to all of you !

Just a quicky to say a big thanks for all the nice welcome back posts left for me, really does cheer me up .

Ali - great news about your 7 embies. Wishing you much luck with ET   .

BrownOwl - hope this 2WW isnt too bad for you, hope you get that BFP that you yearn for .

Olwen - hope ickle Isabel is doing well .

KT1 - have sent you an IM .........

Hope everyone else is feeling well .

x x x x x*_


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

Just a quick update from me.

Kt I have brought your whey to go 1 x caramel swirl & 1 natural sorry they didn't do vanilla not sure where I got that from.  I called Ursula & we decided we hopefully that the natural can be mixed with fruit etc. Hope ok.

Ali fantastic news sending lots of positives your embies way. Go embies go.

BLK welcome back.

Chris how you doing hope your pains have subsided.

Lou good luck on the 2ww.

Katie hope you had fun in the car at the weekend.

Vanilla good for you honey very brave to get back on this rollercoaster again so soon.

Maria pleased to hear Kamran is doing well must arrange a visit!

Dissy glad you had a good hols 7 got home without anything broken.

Mitch how are you any news?

Maite hope you don't wear yourself out before Thursday  

Well latest results back & FSH is now 14.9 so looking good, 1st scan tomorrow & hope to start clomid tomorrow.

Love to all
nats
xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

*Way to go Katie !! *        

Nats - great news on the FSH - good luck for the scan tomorrow.   

Ali


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  We had a quiet one - ventured out as far as Angel a couple of times and got soaked in the rain both times    Apart from that, nothing exciting....

Zora - nice to have you back.  Hope you had good hols.  Best of luck to your mum for her op - hope it all goes well  

Ali - fantastic news on those 7 embies.  Sending them lots of growing and dividing vibes   

Maite - wish I'd been there to see your bar-top dancing at the Mexican restaurant    Best of luck for Joko's appointment today - really hope you get some good news, got my fingers crossed for you both.

Renata - glad you are doing ok.  Hope the work on the house isnt getting you down too much, it can be so stressful.  By the way, do you have a new phone number now you've moved?  IM it to me if you get a minute and then I'll call to catch up one of these days when I get a minute.....

Chris - hang in there hun.  Thinking of you

Maria - glad to hear Kamran is doing so well.  Give him a    from me.  

Dissy - welcome back from skiing!!  Hope to see you at the meet next week - might cheer you up a bit now your back from your hols.

Vanilla - glad to hear you're not giving up.  You go girl - and we'll all be here cheering you on.

Nats - good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!  Hope all goes well so you can get started....

Katie - congratulations!!!!  Fantastic news!!!

Love to everyone else,

Olwen xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Girls

KAtie - Congrats well done.

ALi - hope you rmebies are doing well

Nats - fanatstic news

Me AF pains still a rumbling. DH reckons, its Pixie and Dixie having a fit over the duvet in there  

Chris


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hang in there Chris!!!!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Bonjour!

Just to say we are back and I am pooped  !

Had a wonderful time ... just Acos and I ... 

I haven't caught up at all yet ... have the day off tomorrow, so I'll be back on to catch up on the news !

Love ... Belinda x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ali, great news that all your 7 embies are doing well. Hope they all continue to grow well    

Katie,   on the training contract   I knew you would get it . Hope you're out celebrating.

Maite,   dancing on tables, you partygirl  How did Joko's appointment go today? Really hope you got some good news. 

Zora, welcome back   Hope you had a relaxing holiday. Good luck to your mum for her knee op   .

Nats, it's good news FSH has come down again. Good luck with your scan tomorrow    

Chris, awww thats so sweet, Pixie and Dixie   Hope they stop fighting soon and get down to snuggling in  

BLK, are you joining our meet next Monday?

Maria, good to hear from you. Hope your GP was able to help Kamran with the reflux and colic. 

Sara, the Monday after a holiday is always the worst . Hope to see you at our meet next Monday   

Vanilla, you go girl ! Are you joining are meet on Monday?

Renata, getting away from all the renovations at easter sounds like a great idea.

Bels, welcome back  

I went to the HFEA discussion group about clinic inspection reports today. Found it really interesting and learned a lot. I didn't know that the inspection reports of all clinics are on the HFEA website. The discussion group was made up of an interesting mix of people with personal experience of fertility tx. One thing that came up was the lack of care patients receive having IUI compared to IVF because of the low success rate. Lou, I was thinking about your experience...I wonder if the hospitals lack of care has a further detrimental effect on the already low success of IUIs. I did bring up costs of tx, and how some clinic charge a lot more than others for the same services. It was noted down but it's something that's outside the remit of the HFEA.  
Anyway, was expecting AF today, day 29, but no sign of the   yet . 

Ursula x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Katie fab news congratulations   

Maite any news on Joko's appointment?

Chris tel those little ones to get snuggled.    

Ali any more news?

Quick question & probably should know this, think I do but will my scan be an internal one for monitoring?
Love to all
Nats


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Nats, 

I think nowadays they're all internal scans until when pregnant with a big bump. Good luck    

Ursula x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick me post as swamped at work still - but wanted to share my news  

The embryologist just rang; we have 1 eight-cell, 2 seven-cell, 2 six-cell, and a five & three cell embies!

As there are no two clear front runners they want to wait until Thursday for ET. Really pleased about this for lots of reasons, including work pressures. Also all the time they are in the clinic I know they are growing and dividing - once they are back in me I have no idea and just go   

Nats - good luck for today - like Ursula said, I think they are nearly always the lovely dildo-cam scans  

Take care

Ali


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks girls

Ali great news go embies go.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, looks like the dreaded HFEA really are going to regulate all IVF down to single embryo transfer (SET). FF are collating views. Do give your opinion on the 'your views' thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53562.0.html

God, bloody nanny state taking over - it's enough to turn me into a Tory!

Well done on the training contract Katie.

Ali - brilliant. All 7 embies dividing nicely - looks like you will have a few blasts soon.

Chris - any news?

Lou - how is the dreaded 2ww? How are the studies going?

Nats - wow, your FSH has really come down. Glad you are back on course for tx.

Olwen - let me know if you fancy going to a mum & baby group.

Ursula - come over for coffee soon.


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Ursula - How were your blood tests? How was your DH? HFEA conference sounded really interesting. Any sign of AF?

Ali - Fantastic news about your embies!!    Does that mean it'll be blastocyst transfer on Thursday?

Nats - hows the new car? I have an A4 and love driving it. Hope the blood tests went ok

Blue lobster keeper - I did laugh at you swearing at the doctors under sedation   At least you can deny all knowledge! 

KT1 - loving the moped thing! When are you back?

Lou - Hows the 2ww going? 

Katie -    CONGRATULATIONS    Great news about being a solicitor! You must be over the moon.

Zora - hope your Mum's knee op goes well tomorrow   

Maite - hope the rheumatologist appointment went well   

Renata - sounds like a good plan to go away for Easter, when you've been working so hard

Chris - Hows the 2ww going? I had every AF symptom in my 2ww and still got a BFP, so try not to read too much into anything (easier said than done, I know!)

Maarias - hope Kamran is doing well

Dissy - how was the snow? Where were you? I luuuuuurve skiing and would give it all up tomorrow to ski if I could!!

Vanilla - hope you get clinic approval & can start the pill   

Bels - how was France?

Longbaygirl - sounds like bad news from the HFEA. One of the nurses at my clinic was saying the success rates with SET are better than with DET and that pregnancies are healthier. Doesn't seem right to me though

I'm on a training course this week. It's in London & it's only 5.5 miles away from where I live so I decided to walk there.  I left at 7.30 this morning in plenty of time and it took me about 90 minutes to get there. I was really pleased with myself when I arrived and asked someone at reception where I needed to register. He gave me this blank look and said "The course starts tomorrow". I can't believe it - my brain has turned to porridge. I phoned DH who just    & said "Welcome to my world!"

Looking forward to meeting you on 10th
Gorgelocks xxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there all .

Gorgelocks - a biiiiig DOH for walking all that way & then finding out it was for tomorrow - I did that when going to a research group & my Neal was due to pick me up 2 hours later & I couldn't contact him so had to wait for 2 hours  - dont you just feel really silly .

KT1 - I'm a biker babe . Been riding for over 4 years now & have a sexy little Honda sports CBR400RR .

Here is a link to my little pocket rocket: http://www.damnation24-7.co.uk/hurrikane/cbr400/index.html

Ali - great news about your embies - good luck for Thursday, I will be thinking of you   .

Katie - a biiiiiiiiiig congrats on the training contract .

Nats - hope your scan is going/went well today .

Bels - welcome back, glad to hear you had a fab time .

Hope everyone else is having a groovy week .

I'm afraid I don't think I can make the next LG meet  - maybe another time, eh ? Would be great to meet you all & put faces to all these names .*_


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

JOy

No news yet, not due to test till Sunday. Although will do it Saturday as I have a family dinner to go to, and dont want to be blubbering all day if its the unwanted result.

Especially as my BIL is an Ar5e, and is likely to make some stupid comment about IVF/IF. Its the first time I will have seen him since we told his wife we were going through it, and I just know that he wont be able to resist having some kind of dig. Mind DH and I will be battling to be first in the queue to punch him switly followed by MIL and partner. 

Chris

Chris


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Katie, thrilled for you. This has got to be the start of a great year for you!

Nats, hope all goes well with the scan.

Ali, they sound like some fab embies. Best of luck for Thursday.

Look forward to seeing lots of you on Monday (does anyone know what time?)

Abby
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Just back from the Lister, scan ok did see a very small cyst but told not to worry. They could see 2 possible follicles, left ovary did a disappearing act so had to press hard to pop it back into view!
So now on my zita west tablets (anything to spend more money on & make myself feel better), whey powder & proteining up to my eyeballs.
Back next Tuesday for a birthday scan so please could you send me some follie growing vibes, sad i know but I have never typed that before and feeling rather excited / tearful. Help I think the clomid emotions are coming to get me!

Nats
xx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Nats,

lots of follie growing vibes for you:

                   

Ursula x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Nats - loads of follie growing vibes for you

Ali - good embies loads of dividing vibes for them

Chris


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Nats - great news - glad things are moving for you 

     Grow Follies Grow


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Bels - welcome back, glad you had a good time.... will probably be the last holiday for just the two of you for a while  

Ursula - the HFEA discussion group sounds interesting.  Hope AF turns up soon

Ali - FANTASTIC news about your embies - its really EGGS-CELLENT (sorry, couldnt resist    )

Joy - mum and baby group sounds like a good idea.  Let me know when and where....

Gorgelocks -    at you walking all that way to the conference and getting there a day early.  Preggy brain syndrome starting already  

BLK - sorry we wont get to meet you at the meet on Monday.  Hope everything is going ok with you hun

Chris - wow, not long to go until test day.  Hope your BIL behaves himself at the dinner on Sunday and doesnt upset you with any stupid comments

Nats - glad the scan went well.  HEAPS of follie-growing vibes coming your way.  Hang in there hun and dont let those clomid-moments get the better of you

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh Girls, we have had a such bad luck on the Lister thread. Two other ladies who got BFP's in the same week as me have lost their beanies too. It so sad. Lots of supporting to do.

Vanilla x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Vanilla - I think something similar has recently happened to a few ladies on the Hammersmith thread too....................The tide must turn soon.

Joy


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

I have added some photos from Joy's lunch to the photo album. If you haven't received them and would like to - please IM me your email address.

Lou - there's a photo of you look very maternal  

Ali


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ali, your embies are doing really well. You already sound like a proud mummy   Sending your embies lots more growing vibes     
Thank you for the photos   Lou does look very maternal . 

Vanilla, we must get some better news soon  . Are you joining our meet on Monday evening? Would be lovely to meet you  

Chris and Lou, hang in there       

Gorgelocks, at least you enjoyed your walk this morning   

Abby, I booked a table at 6.30 but will probably be there from 6pm.

BLK sorry you can't make it on Monday   Hope we get to meet you soon .

Still waiting for AF   But DH called Barts this morning to bring in the pot for the SA (GP said just call them when convenient to make sure someone there and then bring it in) just to be told they're fully booked until 11 May  So much for trying to have everything for our appointment! But from what the girls over on the Barts thread have said they will do SA at our appointment anyway. I've also asked the girls generally about tx as I'm Barts that their approach is going to be "one size fits all". And it looks as if this is what I'm going to get . They only do the long protocol because they can't have 800 patients all surging at once, and they say there is no diff. bet. LP or SP - just easier to schedule. Is ease of scheduling is more important than what  will work better for patients?   I know I haven't even had my appointment yet, but I can't help worrying about my next cycle. I really need to give it the best chance possible and fear that's not going to happen if I'm not treated as an individual. I've been on the short protocol because I've had better cycles on them. And no, I've never had to have EC or ET at the weekend because of it. With some goodwill (or just a basic desire to give patients the best chance) it is possible to do and easy to schedule. Oh dear, this has turned into a bit of a rant   better cool down and give my view about single embryo transfer tomorrow (Joy, thanks for posting the link  )

Right, on to something more positive   

***Next big meet Gossiping is on Monday 10th April at Tas at 6.30 www.tasrestaurant.com***

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels
Olwen
Mo
Katie
Abby
Chris
Christine
Kt1
Ali
Zora
Ursula

Anyone else?

Ursula xx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Maite,       what devastating news. Words fail me, can't imagine what you and Joko are going through right now. I'm here for you if you need to talk....

Ursula xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maite - I can't believe you've been given this devastating news. I wish I could make it all better for you both. Thinking of you.

Lou
x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Maite - that is such devastating news for you and Joko. Words fail me.
Can you not get a second opinion?
I am not surprised you are having difficulty coming to terms with the possible consequences.
Very sorry that the appointment did not go well    

Dissy x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Maite - I am so so sorry hun, wish I could say something to help


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

not sure if any one can help out on this one but thought i would ask!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53703.new.html#new

thanks

MJ


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi ... have sort of caught up!

Ali ... Good Luck for e/t tomorrow    

Lou ....   

Nats ...  *GROW FOLLIES GROW!!*  

Hope I haven't missed out anyone on tx at the moment 

Ursula ... I will chat with you on Monday re Barts and protocol .... their policy sounds pretty similar to that of Kings ... so maybe I can be of help 

Maite ...    I am so upset for you and Jokko ....

Hi to everyone .... sorry for the lack of detailed personals ... busy, busy at work!

See everyone on Monday ..... Belinda xxx

PS ... [preg bit]  Off for a scan tomorrow, so I might have a picture of BabyBel to post ... [end preg bit]


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Maite, so sorry to hear your news, it must be such a shock given what you were told previously. Hope it turns out that this new consultant got it a bit wrong and that you still have some options ahead of you.

Nats, hope those follies are growing!  

Katie, hope you're having fun with your new car!

Ursula, thanks for letting me know the time. I'll probably be there nearer 6.30. 

Hi to everyone else, looking forward to meeting those I've not met before.
Abby
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Joy and Ursula it was lovely to meet up with you today.  

Maite - I am SO sorry to hear you wont be able to start tx.  You've been waiting so patiently thinking you could start in September and this is such a cruel blow to take now.  I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs to you and Joko.  You know where I am if you need anything       

Nats - more follie-growing vibes coming your way   

Ali - embie-dividing vibes being sent to your precious ones at ARGC   

Chris and Lou - hope you are both doing ok on the 2ww   

Sorry no more personals now,

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Maite - Get a second opinion - it won't cost you anything and there may be alternative drug protocols that Joko could take for a short space of time - it's worth asking. Big hugs for the two of you.

Joy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Ali thinking of you today   
Matie and DH I really for for you after having to hear such difficult news. Agree with the others about getting a second opinion. Hopefully there may be a fertility conultant out there somewhere who has previous experience of such a case. WIshing you all the best 
Ursula sounds like you've got the pre-tx jitters already !! Try not to stress too much. Get all your questions ready for your appointment . Given that you've had treatments before I'm sure your protocol will be adjusted for your particular case. Let them know why you favour the short protocol , I think most clinics use LP for first-timers.
The good news is mum's knee op went well so fingers-crossed should make Monday
Lookng forward to seeing you all


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Maite - just read your news, you must be feeling devastated...wish there was something I could do to help - agree with the others that it's worth trying to get a second opinion... 

Just some baby news from me- Kamran nearly 7lbs now - doing well, but has a temperature today, and very sleepy - don't know whether to worry - he's still feeding well, but not crying as much - very unusual for him - he's got a good set of lungs on him this boy! Any advice appreciated!

Maria x


----------



## ucledu (May 23, 2005)

Hi London Girls,

Sorry for the long absence. Nothing dramatic on our side, just busy like everyone else.

Maite, we have not met, but of course I was struck by your post. One thing I have learned through my short association with the London Girls is that a bad doctor's opinion (admin brick wall, PCT deadend, etc) is basically just a challenge waiting to be overcome. Have you felt sufficiently together after your shock to start researching on the web? With relatively rare situations, it is scary to observe (in my experience) that a few hours' of web research often makes one more of an expert than one's doctor. There may very well be someone who has successfully dealt with your situation in London or somewhere else in the UK. I'm sure after all you have invested thusfar, it's not time to give up.

Re the above "fighting challenges," it's a scary thought to imagine Katie soon to be armed with a solicitor's training and title. I almost feel sorry for the bureaucrats and doctors, not to mention restaurant managers. You're going to be great, Katie. All that good news and a nice Barca win last night.

I was happy to check in and see the various bits of good news. Like the politicians say, to avoid the risk of leaving someone out, I won't mention anyone (don't have the time at this moment to do it properly). Sorry about that.

Any chance of any DH's coming to the meeting at Tas? My DW or I, or both, will probably come, unless the LGs want a girls-only event (which I totally understand and support).

Also, Ursula, for the purposes of your great list of where everyone is in the process, we're keeping cool (like our embies, hopefully) until June, giving ourselves a break.

All the best and    

Ucledu


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Just a quick one.

Ali - hope you had lots of blasts to chose from today and that ET goes/went smoothly
Wishing you a heap of  This tx has gone so well for you, I really hope it continues to go well with the outcome we are waiting to hear.

Lou -  to you too. When are you testing?

Chris - been following your 2ww diary and have everything crossed for you hun 

Maite - thinking of you and Joko  

Sara x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Maite, I just had a thought. There's a good website where you can search for a specialist for particular conditions, it's www.drfoster.co.uk. Might be worth a look.

Abby
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all - just a quick 'me' post....

Well had ET today - 2 lovely blasts put back. They rang me at 9.50 and said - could I be there for 11am! Said no as I wanted to have acupuncture first and I'd be there for 11.30. At 11.30 they rang again, I was outside the door, so I was rushed down to get changed and sit in theatre - then waited 1hour 15mins for Mr T!! So much for the great rush   At least it allowed Dh to get there and hold my hand through-out!

Had acupuncture again afterwards and feeling very chilled - off to lie on the sofa for the evening. Starting the gestone injections tomorrow - DH will love doing that  

Hope everyone else is okay

Look forward to seeing you all on Monday (Ursula - which Tas is it?) May bring DH - depends if he has a waterpolo match.

Ali


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello LGs and LB

Ali ... fab news on the blasts   

Katie ... I forgot to congratulate you ... I am so sorry 

Zora ... Glad your mum's op went well!

Maria ... so glad that Kamran is doing well!

Maite ... thinking of you ...

[Preg Bit]  Scan News .... BabyBel was very well behaved today ...everything is perfect measurements etc, although BabyBel is 10 days ahead of due date!!! The scanner has said that it's probably a growth spurt ... they allow 17 days before they change the due date. I have the most beautiful piccie of Baby, which I will get Acos to load up later. The funniest thing though was once the serious measurements were done and we had a last look, BabyBel did a huge yawn and rolled over, just to let us know the show was over! [end preg bit]

Love and Hugs to everyone .. Belinda xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Hope you're all doing ok.  Its nearly the weekend and nearly nearly Easter.... I feel some Easter egg hunts coming on.  Perhaps I should do one for Isabel, but then obviously I'll have to help her find and eat ALL the eggs   

Ali - I was thinking of you today (only just got a chance to post, so I'm a bit late to write good luck!!).  I'm so glad it went well.  We too got kept waiting for our ET, but Mr.T definately did a good job when he eventually arrived, so fingers crossed he will have worked his magic for you too.  

Bels - glad the scan went so well.  I know your hospital dont tell you the sex, but did you get a little glimpse?

Sorry no more personals, but I'm looking forward to catching up with lots of you on Monday.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Fantastic news Ali - I saw a post that said that 2 blasts is the equivalent of 4 immature embies! Good luck hon.

Joy


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ali, great news, 2 blasts on board   sending you lots of 

Olwen, looking forward to see you and hold Isabel again on Monday . 

Joy, Ezra is such a happy baby now the reflux stopped   and Nat is as laid back as ever   but I don't think he likes shopping, by his reaction when going into a shop  

Bels, glad to hear that Babybel is growing so well  

Maria, hope you got some reassurance about Kamran. 

Zora, Great news that your mum's knee op went well. Look forward to catch up with you on Monday .

ucledu, you and your DW are more than welcome at our meet . I don't mind DH's attending at all. 

Unfortunately I'm still stressing about my impending tx, or to be more accurate, if I'm going to even start   AF still hasn't turned up. It's CD32 today. I know, no big deal,   isn't that late but I just can't help thinking that I'm back to last years problem of long cycles. Maybe my ovaries just aren't up to it anymore . I'm very worried  



***Next big meet   is on Monday 10th April at Tas at 6.30 www.tasrestaurant.com***
Address: 22 Bloomsbury St London WC1B 3QJ

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels
Olwen and Isabel
Mo
Katie
Abby
Chris and DH?
Christine
Kt1
Ali
Zora
Joy
ucledu and DW
Mitch and DH?
Ursula

Anyone else?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Ali      
Really hope this cycle works for you .See you Monday
Maite glad you are managing to at least look into other options. As you say a fertility specialist working with a rheumatologist would be the ideal.  
Hi to everyone else  hope to be back later


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ucluedu

I will try and get DH to come on Monday. I am not sure yet if he might not be out with his best mate for his birthday.

It would do my DH real good to meet other DH's. 

Chris


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

As usual ages since I've been on and impossible to catch up!!

Ali - that's great news. 

Maite - we have never crossed before on this board I dont think so here is a proper   (glad my IM helped a bit).

Ursula - I'm still planning to be there Monday but probably not before 7.30 as have to wait for babysitter to get there from work.

Looking forward to meeting some of you on Monday and feeling guilty about not keeping up with everyone's news as I should.

Betty x


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi LGs

Sorry its been a while, I have been majorly busy at work on the road with customers. Think I have just managed to catch up on everyone's news.

Ursula, you can put me down for Monday, should be OK. Fingers crossed that AF behaves. I'm waiting on my AF today too, although it did ocur to me that I might not have much of one this month following my hysteroscopy and 'scraping out' ouch! Any views anyone?

Alba, sorry to hear about your setback, but glad you can see the way forward. I know this is a sensitive subject, but have you talked to DH about why he won't consider donor sperm?
Maybe if he met some of our ladies successes with donor eggs he might feel differently?

Ali and Lou good luck on the 2ww!. 2 blasts sounds great Ali.

Nats, you must be so relieved to have started treatment at last. It is very exciting when you start to take the drugs! Wierd but true!

Ucledu, my DH might come along on Monday. I will ask him.

Bels, glad to hear babybels is growing nicely.

News from me? My final results from the scrape AV took during my hysteroscopy came back and it was negative, so I am straight forward stage 1 endo. This means I can proceed with treatment after a rest month to allow my endometrium time to restore. This means et around May 20. They have suggested a donor for me to give me the best chance which is fine for us and she is ready to go next month. They have also changed my prep protocol to deal with the endo. From Day 21 of my April cycle I have to inject diferelin (decapetyl) daily in the abdomen. Ouch! Thanks Katie for your tips!
Does anyone know what decapetyl is? 

Mitch x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Maite - don't wait for a referral from your GP. You can pay and see the consultant you are interested in privately. Prob. only cost you about £130ish and you will get to see him/her within a couple of weeks.

Good to hear from you Mitch. Decapetyl is the same as Suprefact or Buserelin or Lupron or Synarel - they stop your ovaries making oestrogen, i.e. you are downregging.

Ursula - it was good to play dollies with you on Wednesday. Lets do it again soon.

Olwen - Which tops fitted Isobel? Will you have to take some back?

Lou - keep the studies up.

Ali - thanks for the photos.

See you all soon

Joy 

PS. Remind me not to drink on Monday, and I suggest we all get separate bills from the start!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Girls

well its test weekend this weekend, not at all positive though as I have no sore boobs, or any other pg symptoms. I have also had AF a rumbling for the last few days. But its not over till I have peed on the stick.  

We are looking at future options, DH desperately wants his own child he's not happy at looking at adoption yet. I also know MIL will insist on paying for a cycle, she is desperate to me a grandma again. But I want to give her the best chance of getting something for her money. So I am seriously looking at ISIDA, for DE IVF. 
I think my eggs are shot as far as IVF is concerned, they are far too slow growers and I dont think they are very good quality and I dont seem to respond to stimms that well.  

i'll let you all know my result tomorrow

Chris


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well Girls gut instinct was right Af started this afternoon. Still have to test on Sunday anyway, but this ones all over.

JOy - I'd love to be able to have a chat with you about ISIDA. 

A very upset 

Chris


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Chris, honey, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Chris - very sorry to hear that AF showed up      

Sara x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Chris hun - so so sorry - wish there was something I could say to make it better


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Chris, so sorry it hasn't worked for you again. 
Come on Ali and Lou, we need some good news!!!

Apologies in advance for a rant, but my GP has just done it again.
I went for an appointment to get a prescription for the decapetyl/ diferelin and she tells me that it doesn't exist in a daily dose!!??

Surely this isn't correct? I know that some of you ladies use this for downregging. Do you inject daily 0.1mg? Or do you have a 28 day 3mg dose in one go? HELP!!!

Mitch x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Chris, so sorry it's another BFN for you    

Mitch, I've only ever been on decapeptyl 3,75mg, which is a monthly dose. As Joy said it's a downregging drug. I don't think it's commonly used in the UK. Some time ago I asked my GP for it for my endo and she said only a gynea could prescribe it. Not sure if this is true, but might explains your GP's attitude. Here's a link to a IVF drugs website. http://www.ulb.ac.be/erasme/edu/FIV/en/Fmedic.htm It lists decapeptyl 0,1mg which can be injected subcutaneous. I guess that's the one your clinic wants you to use? Maybe print it out an show this to your GP. Otherwise there are other routes for getting drugs, I think some abroadies use an Italian pharmacy. I think Joy knows about it.

Maite, getting a second opinion sounds like a good idea. Find it strange that as a rheumatology consultant she doesn't know whether this drug can be taken when TTC . I'm sure Joko is not the only young person she's treating and this will be something she would have to address with all patients who might want children. Hope to see you Monday.

Lots of love,

Ursula


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

***Next big meet  is on Monday 10th April at Tas at 6.30 www.tasrestaurant.com***
Address: 22 Bloomsbury St London WC1B 3QJ

Who's coming?

Betty
Maite
Nats
Gorgelocks
Lou
Bels
Olwen and Isabel
Mo
Katie
Abby
Chris and DH?
Christine
Kt1
Ali
Zora
Joy
ucledu and DW
Mitch and DH?
Ursula

Anyone else?


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Chris - so sorry hon. 

Happy to talk to you about Isida. You should talk to Mitch as well about Altra Vita and there are lots of Ceram ladies on the board, but remember, DE gives you better odds, but it is no gurantee. Like standard IVF, you have to think about the possibility of 3/4 cycles to acheive that baby. 

Mitch - you could check with Altra Vita about using an alternative - Suprefact or Syneral maybe - something that is more available in a daily dose in the UK?

Maite - the diet is going well. I've finally breached the 11 stone threshold, and am now under 11 stone. Only another stone and a half to go now!

So looking forward to seeing you all on Monday. 

Joy


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Thinking of you Brownowl.  

Abby
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Such a sad time again for the LGs. I really hoped the spring would bring some better news.

Chris - Thinking of you.

Maite - I'm so glad you going to get second opinion. Crossing my fingers and toes for you both.

Joy - wow! your diet has gone well. I admire you for sticking at it. Must come and visit the boys again soon. I've missed them.

Ursula - do you think we should accompany each other to our appointments on the 25th? I think it would help to have a witness. Hope you not feeling too down about the protocol. I really think you should try contacting the PCT to try to insist you get the tx you need for your particular case.

Mitch - your drug issue sounds super confusing. Hope it gets sorted. 

Betty - welcome back!

Olwen - how's Isabel enjoying her first sunshine?

Bels - a yawn! wow! must have been amazing. Can't wait to see the piccie.

Ali - What a result! Hope your blasts are happily tucked up and getting settled in for the 9 month ride.

Katie - did the car arrive?

Kt1 - are you back now?

Dissy - thanks for asking about me. I test next Saturday. Eek! I wish it was IVF though and I'd actually know if something had fertilised in there. I've done enough IUI now. How are you?

Ucledu - hope you and DW are well. Sorry I won't be dragging my DP to the meet. He won't come to something unless it's specifically not about IF issues. So like my birthday, some of the LGs came and met him, but in a safe zone! No sperm talk! LOL. I think a lot of guys are like this. So, where are you guys at now? Have you had your review?

Maria - so happy to hear that baby Kamran is doing so well. It sounds like he's a very contented baby and you must be something right. Try not to worry.

Hi to everyone else I missed.

Well, I've reached the halfway mark in the 2ww. Seems like an age ago since the basting. I;m sure someone has added another week on. Nothing much to report. Boobies are very sore, but then that's nothing new for me and esp. cos I;m on the prog supps. So it's to be expected. We officially moved into the living off credit cards phase yesterday, so this bloody house had better sell quick! Sun has come out which adds to my distractions from studying. As if I needed any excuses. Looking forward to seeing you all on Monday.

Lou
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Ursula - hang in there hun.  Sending a little AF dance your way              

Maite - SO glad to see your post and that you are not going to give up without a fight.  You know you have all of us 100% behind you so let us know what we can do to help.

Mitch - I've never heard of decapety, but hope the injections in the tum dont hurt too much.  Sounds like your clinic has made a good plan for your next tx - fingers crossed for you    Just seen your other post.  Hope you can get the drugs in the dose you need.  If not could you get it sent over from your clinic?

Joy - well done with the diet.  I could do with some tips.  And people not buying my choccie cake when I'm out     The smaller size tops are just right for Isabel now, but I'm going to keep the bigger ones too I think as she'll be growing into them in a month or so....

Chris - oh hun I'm so sorry, sending lots of love and hugs to you and your dh           

Lou - half-way already.... good luck hun!!!

Ali - hope you are taking it easy and that those blasts are implanting and doing well.

Ladies (and bloke), can I ask something...  I'm looking forward to the meet on Monday, although a bit nervous as it will be Isabel's first night out on the town.  I was looking at the list of who's going and it looks like I'll be the only one with a baby this time.  If I come, I'll have to bring her as I'm breastfeeding and havent yet got the hang of expressing.  So where I go, she goes.  Is everyone ok with me bringing her?  I dont want to upset anyone or if there is anyone who cant handle seeing a baby just now then please tell me and I'll wait for the next meet.  I wont take it personally, and I will understand - I know I've felt like that often enough.  So please let me know how you feel and then I'll come or not accordingly.

Lots of love to you all,
Olwen xxx

PS - Claire - it was lovely to see you yesterday.  After being an angel all day, Isabel turned into a devil child and kept us up all night    She fed from 8.30pm-1.30am non-stop, and every time we tried to put her down she screamed her head off.  I'm thinking maybe Matthew was a bad influence     Even so, hope to see you both again soon


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Olwen, sweetheart, I love seeing Isabel. Don't want to speak for everyone else, but my impression from the last few meets was that the LGs are LG baby friendly.

By the way, this might not be helpful in the chocolate dept, but a friend is opening this new chocolate shop in Islington:

Lou
x

"Hello friends and fellow chocolate lovers!

I wanted you to be the first to know our exciting news.

This coming Monday (April 10th) at 11am paul.a.young fine chocolates'
boutique Islington shop will open its doors for the first time at
33 Camden Passage, a lovely pedestrianised little road just off the
High Street in Islington and only 3 minutes walk from Angel tube.

Paul's exquisite chocolaterie will offer classic and contemporary 100%
natural chocolates and chocolate patisserie uniquely hand made each day
in his specially designed and purpose built chocolate kitchen on the
premisis. Paul's sought after tastings, demonstrations and chocolate
making workshops will continue at this new purpose-fitted location from
early May.

To enjoy something extra special visit paul.a.young fine chocolates
between Monday 10th and Sunday 16th April where Paul will be offering
free tastings of a variety of his products.

paul.a.young fine chocolates
33 Camden Passage
Islington
London
N1 8EA

Map: http://tinyurl.com/pmctk


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris       to you and DH

Love to all LGs, LB and Mini L's ... sorry for the lack of personals ....  dashing out now ....


Belinda xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Olwen - just for you - your age by chocolate

DON’T CHEAT BY SCROLLING DOWN FIRST!
It takes less than a minute

1. First of all, pick the number of times a week that you would like to have chocolate
(more than once but less than 10)

2. Multiply this number by 2 

3. Add 5

4. Multiply it by 50 — I’ll wait while you get the calculator

5. If you have already had your birthday this year add 1756 ….
If you haven’t, add 1755.

6. Now subtract the four digit year that you were born.

You should have a three digit number

The first digit of this was your original number
(i.e., how many times you want to have chocolate each week).

The next two numbers are

YOUR AGE! (Oh YES, it is!!!!!)


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Lou - thanks for the info about your friend's shop - I think its very important to support local businesses so I'll be in there doing my bit....   

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Joy,   how does this work? 

Lou, might be an idea, especially as our appointments are same afternoon anyway. 
Do we get a discount at your friends chocolate shop ?

Olwen, can't speak for everyone, but I would love to see Isabel and a chance to hold her  
Oh, and thank you for the AF dance, I think   is finally on her way .

Hope you're all having a good weekend  

Love,

Ursula x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit absent again [baby news follows]-  Kamran's reflux has been getting worse, and I had to make a very big fuss at the hospital before he got put on the right meds (our gp put in on far too high a dose ) - unfortunately they're not doing the trick at all and he's still bringing up lots of his feed - fortunately he's still putting on weight - now arround 7lbs but it's such a worry - I've been told it could take up to six months for it to sort itself out - it's just very upsetting to see... Olwen - re. Isabel's feeding frenzy - I've had rather a lot of sleepless nights of late with the reflux and wind and what not - I've found giving our little man a bath last thing at night really makes him nod off for a few hours - it might be worth a try if you're in need of some sleep! In fact the other day when I thought he had a temperature, he was actually still dozy from his bath! ..[end baby news!]

Lou - hope you're staying sane in your 2ww - sending you lots of   

Chris - I was sorry to read you news   

Ali - hope you're managing to stay sane hun   

Nats - how's the clomid going?

Would love to catch up with you all soon but at the moment still slightly difficult to get Kamran in the right state of mind and he's still on a bit of a feeding frenzy!

Love to all,
Maria x


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quick post. I've been on a training course since Wednesday & am pretty tired. I'm really looking forward to meeting you on Monday although I'll be a little late as my course doesn't finish until 7.30 tomorrow. I'm a little nervous, but excited about meeting you all.

Lots of love
Gorgelocks xxxx


----------



## renata (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi girls,

Maite- so so sorry to read your news. That is just so terrible and I can't believe this is happening. Really it was hard enough as it was. Hope there is a way to work this out. huge hugs    

Chris- very sad to read that it did not work for you this time. This must be so hard!

Ali- congratulations on your 2 blasts. Did you know that ARGC has a super-good success rate with blasts? So hope this one will work for you.   

Lou- wishing you all the best on your 2ww   

Hello to everyone else. Will actually try to come tomorrow (by myself), that is if we get the packing etc done, as we'll leave on Tuesday! We managed to book a cottage in Wales, in some really remote area and I so much look forward to get away from it all for a while!
We'll be away for 12 days! 

Love Renata


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI GIrls

Well thanks to all of you who were holding out for BFP from me even though I bled, but its definately a BFN. Thanks to everyone for your messages od sympathy. Both DH and I are down but we certainly aren't going to be defeated

Joy - I'd love to talk to yu about ISIDA. Considering my response to stimms and the quality and quantity of embies I got this time, I think it would be fooolish to carry on tryiing with my own. I know that a Donor cycle isn't guarenteed to give sucess but hopefully it might boost my chances. If it doesn't work then we go to plan C and adopt. 

Olwen - I'd love to see and hold Isabel. Even though i'll probably end up in tears, but I wouldn't dream of suggestin that you stay away. i think wwe are all eager to see her.

Chris


----------



## ucledu (May 23, 2005)

Hi there London Girls,

Olwen, very kind of you to ask about Isabel and the meet tomorrow. My take on it (from my DW's views and also discussion with some of the LG's more generally at the last meeting) is that while there are a lot of (shameful but understandable) mixed feelings when a friend/sister/work colleague/young, naive walking-down-the-street-with-her-tummy-poppying-out-without-realising-how-lucky-she-is girl/ gets pregnant, there are no such feelings when it comes to LG's. This is not just because everyone's so great, it's because you and Renata and Joy and all the rest represent a victory over some physical problem and give hope to those of us who are still struggling on. 

So, while there might be a bit of wistfulness, I'd guess everyone would be very happy for the two of you to be there.  

Hope to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Olwen - I would love to see you and Isabel - I need all the baby-vibes I can get  

won't be bringing Dh tomorrow - he's got waterpolo again - but still very keen to meet everyone!

Ali


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Lgs - hope you all had a good weekend - I'm knackered, big weekend.

Thanks for the info Ursula, i managed to search back and find the website for the italian pharmacy and have emailed them. It is almost easier (once again) to use a service abroad than manage to get ANOTHER b****y appointment with my GP - does he think I don't work?

Have also emailed AV to tell them this could be a problem to see what they suggest Joy.

Olwen, I personally would love to meet Isabel tonight.

Chris, hope you are doing OK.

Mitch x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there

Looking forward to the meet tonight. I have to wait at home till 6pm though till my Dp gets back from work and (hopefully) the plumber arrives. Once DP's here I can head straight off, so will hopefully be there by 6.45pm.

Abby
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Just a quick post from me as I have heaps of things to try to get done before Isabel wakes up....  when she does, I'll read the posts to her and tell her how many more people are waiting to meet her so she's prepared for her first night out     We might be a bit late because I think Carlos will bring us and so we'll wait for the congestion charge to finish.  And we wont stay too long as we've had a few bad nights and I am knackered.  But I'm looking forward to seeing you all and thank-you for all your responses to my should-or-shouldnt-I-come post.  

Gorgelocks - I was SO nervous the first time I went to a LGs meet, but the girls were all lovely and I had a great time.  See you later....

Renata - in case I dont see you tonight, have a lovely time in Wales.  Seems like ages since I saw you, so we must arrange to meet when you get back.

No more personals - I'll try to catch up with you all in person tonight.

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi all ...

I am going to be a party pooper I am afraid and not come tonight    Feeling a bit knackered to be honest and I am working from home today on stuff and I feel I would benefit from an early night.

Have fun everyone ... Belinda x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Chris and DH


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI GIrls

Gonna try and get there tonight but I am so tired. I could fall asleep at my desk right now. Hope I get a second wind later.  

Chris


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Sorry I am not going to make tonight I still have a bad cold & certainly don't want to pass it on.

Olwen really unhappy to miss Isabel but next time please bring her along again.

Ali How was your weekend? everything crossed for this week.

Chris I am so sorry, take care of yourself.

Maite what sad news i would certainly go for a second opinion. Must put another date in, hope your cold is better.

Lou 50% down fingers crossed for you.

Mitch sorry can't help but thinking of you.

Ursula how do you like your whey to go.

KT1 I have yours at the office sorry if you are going tonight, maybe we could meet up another night?

Hi to everyone sorry a bit of a rush as i am trying to get everything sorted so i can go home & put my feet up.

Off to the Lister for scan no.2 tomorrow, so hopefully something has been happening.

Hugs all
Nats
xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Nats - so sorry you're not feeling well. Really hope you are feeling better for your scan tomorrow and   

Take care
Ali


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Ladies

Sorry to be a no show - my babysitter let me down - she never turned up and DH who is the only one of us with her mobile no was in a swanky restaurant in Mayfair and didn't hear my calls. Its odd cos she is usually really reliable and DD loves her so was upset when she didn't come as was I at not getting to meet you all. Oh well. Hope you all had a splendid time. Next time i will insist DH stays in.

Betty xx


----------



## Popacatapetl (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Girls and Boy!

Hope you all had a fun time tonight, and I'm looking forward to reading your views on Tas. Sorry I didn't come, but I had a mountain of ironing to get through, as we're going away on Wednesday for Easter. Wasn't sure whether or not to bring Christopher either - especially coz he got so upset last time.

Sorry I've been so crap at posting recently - I've been really busy and haven't had much time to log on. I'm doing my best to keep up with all the news though.

Ali and Lou ~ Wishing you both all the luck in the world for testing   

Chris ~ Sorry to read about your bfn 

Nats ~  for your scan.

Joy ~ Thanks a lot for the cheque  Hope the boys are doing well.

Bels ~ Was nice *BUMP*ing into you and meeting Acos on Saturday - hope you both enjoyed your shopping trip  I will endeavour to send that Which report to you before we go away 

Renata ~ Hope you have a nice relaxing time in Wales - I'll catch up with you after Easter.

Ursula ~ How's the house hunting going?

Maite ~ Big hugs to you!  Have you asked your consultant at the Lister for advice?

Claire ~ Haven't heard from you in a while - hope you are all well. What's happening with Matthew's scan?

A big  to everyone else. Sorry for no more personals - must get to bed.

Quick update on me:
We've had an offer accepted on a house  It's just a few doors down from where we are now - there were two houses up for sale on our road, one of which has a heated swimming pool in the back garden  and the other has four loos  Well, after much indecision we decided to go for the one which will prove the most useful during my next IVF when I have to drink 6 litres of water and 1 litre of milk every day   Hoping to move in sometime in July.

I'll catch up with you all after the Easter hols.

Love to you all ... Mo xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good night last night.  I'm so sorry I didnt make it - especially after all the fuss I made about whether I should come with Isabel or not.  I was just SO tired because since about Thursday Isabel suddenly forgot how to go to sleep at night (she was doing really well before) so I was knackered.  We actually took her to see a cranial-osteopath yesterday afternoon (I'd booked the appointment before the not-sleeping thing happened) and it seems to have done something because last night she fell asleep in my arms in front of the tv at about 10pm and we managed to put her straight into her cot and she didnt wake up.  So I for one am feeling heaps better today - hence my early morning post (first one of those in ages   ).  Anyway sorry I didnt get to see you all, I'd been really looking forward to it.  Can we make a date for the next one so I can get it in my diary already.  Seems like SO long since I was at a big meet.  Should we also fix up a north London mini meet?  You can come to mine for rice and beans if you like....

Nats - best of luck for your scan and get better soon.  Happy birthday too!!!  Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?

Mo - wowee, offer accepted on the house.  Thats fab news.  When you said you went for the one that will be most useful during your next tx, I assume you meant the one with all the loos and aren't intending on peeing in the swimming pool     

Love to everyone    

Olwen xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday Natalie   

And good luck with your scan    I Hope you have more to look forward to today than just your scan


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Natalie!!! 

Have a wonderful day!!!

Love ... Belinda x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh

thank you Ladies, another year tucked under the belt.  Hope you all had a good time last night, sorry I couldn't make it but you really wouldn't want my cold.
Off to the Lister for my scan this afternoon, & then we have friends coming over tonight for a few drinks & nibbles, just didn't feel up to going out.

Have a happy Tuesday
Love
Nats
x


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Hallo ladies



Sorry I have been away for abit, but really needed to get away from all things fertility and babies , but as its my every waking thought best to come back to where I get the most support and help.

Can't beleive that I forgot the meet was last night really wanted to come to this one. But work has me working like a slave at the moment and did not leave till 6.30 then walked for 5 miles and went to the gym on a serious mission here to lostethe mysterious 8lbs that came from nowhere and wants to stay. Going to try the Rosemary Connellt GI jeans diet from next week that promises I could lose 12lbs in 2 weeks although the average is 7 which will suit me fine. But theres no chocolate , no alchohol, nothing tasty at all in fact. But its only 2 weeks. I managed to do it before when I though I could get pg now I have reached the conclusion that I am not going to natrually given up caring and therefore find it hard to get the motivation.


Had a bit of a scare yesterday as I confirmed to Ruth in Spain that AF had arrived last week and she thought I was already on the pill for FET in June which I am not . But she has confirmed its all ok as I will just take the injection on day 2. Also had my husbands blood group confirmed and like me he is a neg which is not good. So I may have to look at Russia or IM as a neg donors are easier to come by than at Ceram if FET does not work of course. Still keep going over what might of been and find it quite difficult not to wallow in self pity and if only's. But I know you are the right people to steer me on the right path. 

nats good luck for your scan today lets hope you can start tx soon. I think your going to surprise us all.

Ali hope the 2ww is going ok 2 blasts is fantastic they definatly know what they are doing. I am sure the wait will be worth it.

Mo the house sounds massive have you had a lottery win 

Lou hope the 2ww is not to stressful

Love to all and hugs and kisses to the smaller LG members



Sharon


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

happy birthday, Nat! 

Maite:


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

happy birthday natalie!

hope the scan goes well.

hi to everyone else, had a lovely time at the meet last night.

Abby
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well not good news. My scan showed my lining has moved from 4.3 to 4.7 which is nothing & should be a lot higher by now, also the follies are not showing any signs of movement. they did see a couple for what it was worth.  So back next Friday, they would have liked me back sooner but we are away, the next scan will either show i haven't responded at all, i did ovulate or i am just very slow. This is also the first month without HRT so could be throwing the results a little.

If nothing is happening we will maybe try next month with a higher dose (last month I was on 150g clomid as opposed to 100mg) or injections.

Felt really down yesterday, lots of tears, feel time is slipping me by & the chance of even trying for my own baby are just not going to materalise, cancelled drinks & had a quiet night at home.
This weekend is going to be a bit of a struggle as we are going to see friends, my Godaughter & her new baby brother who is 3 weeks old. I am really looking foward to seeing them all but there might be some tears. just as well they are good friends.

Anyway enough doom & gloom from me, doesn't get me anywhere. Hope you are all well
Love 
Nats
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nats - I'm sorry you're feeling down, honey. I can understand how disappointed you must be feeling. I always get frustrated at my lining situation. One thing to be careful of though is that upping your clomid dose can make the lining even thinner. I don't want to be negative for you, but it's one of the reasons I don't like the way clomid is utilised in many cases. You know I'm still having this battle to manage to get some form of stimms but something for the lining issue at the same time. For me they won't offer it until I do full IVF. Maybe check with the clinic. I wouldn't want you to lose more time because it's a matter of protocol with clomid.

Big hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Lou
Yes they did mention that clomis can have a negative effect so they may go straight to needles thank you for your advice.

Maite good luck tonight, see you on the 27th
Nats
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Just a quick post from me while Isabel is sleeping....

Sharon - hang in there hun.  Its so hard not to dwell on what might have been, but you have your FET to focus on now.  Good luck with the diet although I must say you always look fantastic so dont give yourself a hard time about a few extra lbs   

Nats - sorry your scan didnt go better and that your birthday was miserable.  I always found birthdays hard while we were ttc - they really mark the passing years with still no baby.  Must have been extra hard to have had disappointing results on top of that.  Big hugs to you hun and also extra hugs for you to save and have at the weekend if things get tough with your goddaughter and her baby brother      

Maite - good luck and buena suerte for your team in the match tonight.  And big hugs to you hun, I know things are tough at the moment and me and Carlos are thinking of you and Joko.  Hope to see you both SOON if you can handle seeing us with Isabel.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Okay - having been super calm and collected up to now, I am now starting to get twitchy   I'm really fidgetty and can't concentrate at work.

I have no symptoms - no sore boobs or anything, although a few twinges (which may just be ovaries and everything returning to normal after EC).

Not tempted to test though - would prefer ignorance and I know it's too early   Must think of things to do on Friday & Saturday or I'll be climbing the walls  

Thanks for letting me rant

Ali


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hold on Ali, not long now. You too Lou. Hoping for good news from both of you.

Joy


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Natalie - so sorry to hear about your scan, must be so frustrating for you - fingers crossed that things improve next week     

Ali - lots more     coming your way. I must admit that I was the same as you on the testing front - ignorance is bliss - please don't be down-hearted about the lack of symptoms, you may remember that I didn't have sore boobs at all, even once I got a bfp...even though first time when I had my m/c I had very sore boobs - each time is different. 

Sharon - Sorry you're feeling so down hunditto what Olwen said - you always look fantastic so can't see a few extra lbs making much difference to that - must admit that diet you mention sounds tempting!

Maite - good luck to your team for tonight! 

Take care all,
Maria x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

A quick hello to you all.

Ali - hang in there hun. If you need distracting over the next couple of days you are welcome to come over here and cuddle Isabel for a while.  Just let me know.  In the meantime     

Love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi LGs ... 

just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Easter!

Might not be able to pop on much over the weekend .... busy busy, but wanted to send ....

Ali and Lou loads of         I will be popping in to read the good news!

Nats ... so sorry for this cycle ... I agree with Lou ... clomid can effect your lining ... it did on my first cycle.

Olwen ... are you in on saturday early evening?  I have something for Isabel and I was going to pop it in to you on the way to Acos's sisters.  Let me know ....

Joy ... can you IM your surname to me .... I have something for the boys that I need to send to you ... I couldn't resist!

Love and Hugs everyone .... Belinda xxx


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi LGs,

Nats, keeping my fingers crossed for you for your next scan.

Ali, you were doing so well - so calm!! I am just the same, I take it in my stride and then half way into the 2nd week I completely lose it and start testing. But for me I would rather test early and not build up the moment too much. Everyone is different. It makes me feel a bit more in control. Will be thinking of you on Sunday.

Hi to everone else. Did the bill get sorted out OK on Monday? I was the first to pay and got the feeling that they weren't going to be too happy with us!

As for me, AV have said that I can do the single 3mg injection of decapetyl on day 21 which lasts for a month, rather than buying the 0.1mg daily injections - phew! Saved me some pennies and lot of nerves with no daily injections!

Thanks KT1 for the offer of your stock!

Have a good weekend all

Mitch x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there again LGs .

Hope this finds you all well 

I have just found out when my next & final cycle will be - September some time ! ! ! I went to my Doctors to see if we could have our 2nd & last cycle at a different hosp other than Kings College, but he did some digging & couldn't find any other hosp - we are living in Borough of Barnet .

The reason I wanted treatment at a different hosp is because I wanted a different person to do my EC, but I have spoken to Kings today & the lady was very helpful. She said that she couldn't garuntee that I would get a different person at EC, but has delayed my cycle, as there are some people leaving the hosp & new people being trained. Watch this space .......... I was also told that I can't have my EC under general either  .

Seems that there is no need to be seen by the clinic before the start of this cycle & a Serono drug presc will be sent to me & I am to ring the clinic to book in for a scan when I know when my September period will be - is this correct procedure .

Soz no personals atm - Hope you all have an abso fab Easter break - whatever you are getting upto .*_


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

HI BLK

My NHS cycle has come up and it's at Kings in August - hoepfully won't need it though  

I am not happy about going to Kings as I have had 3 failed cycles there and they told me to try somewhere else!

It is normal for them to just send out your script without seeing you first - Kings are renowned for their hands-off approach  

Good luck 
Ali


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Hi Girls I am now back on line at last. Hooray

Maite I am so sorry about this news. I am pretty sure your Dr is wrong though. I think the drugs you are lookng at  are called Humira or Enbrel, or one of the similar ones. Correct me if I am wrong. If not it may be worth asking the rheumatologist about them. They are not often prescribed coz they cost about 750 pounds a month which is why they try and keep you on other drugs instead. They are anti TNF drugs.
I have been taking Humira in order to get pregnant, prescribed by Dr Beer in the States. Though it is not reccomended in pregnancy - Abbott who make it have never tested it on pregnant women.
I would prefer not to take it the same as all the other drugs I need. 
There are also plenty of women who have taken Humira whislt trying to concieve and also during pregnancy for immune issues like mine. There is even a girl on the Humira thread who is on it for arthritis who is pregnant. Surely it is worse for the woman to be taking it than the man?    
I have also just spoken to one of my male friends who has arthritis and  is on enbrel. He was on methotrexate but came off it as he wanted to have a baby.  He is now on Enbrel because, he is told, it is ok to concieve whilst talking this drug. His Dr is at Northwick Park Hosp which he tells me is a leading centre for Inflammatory conditions. I have the Drs name for you if you want it. 
I really hope i'm right!     I would hate to give you false hope.
I also second what Joy says, if you dont get a satisfactory answer from your dr then pay for a private consult - you still can get treatment on the NHS.

Nats sorry your feeling so low. I hope the next scan shows better news.
Ali Fingers crossed for Sunday.

Rant post coming up
I was told by Kings that my NHS treatment would start at the end of May. I clarified this as I thought it sounded a bit quick seeing as they would write to me first week in April.
Well still no letter so I rang today. Seems like I have been fobbed off.
Now they are sayng that they will sort through the list this week - they still dont know how many treatments Barnet PCT will fund this year and so I am not definatley starting treatment this financial year at all. I will either receive a letter this week or not.
If I am lucky!! enough to recieve a letter then I must go in and get the tests done. I cant get them done elsewhere now in preparation, they have to be done at Kings once I get a letter.
Once all that is done then I will probably not start treatment til August September time.
I am seriously f.... off.
(There goes my moped!)
So looks like I will be back in Kiev as soon as they will have me. (if DP agrees)

This is also not helped by the fact I have severe food poisoning (I think) Diarrhoea since Sunday. Dropped a sample into GP today and have antibiotics to start when I get my period - due today as well. arghhhhh
Oh well Ive lost a stone  

anyway must run to the loo!
will catch up some more over the weekend
Have a good one
kt


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning LGs,

Hope you are all doing ok.  

Bels - we'll be around on Saturday if you want to pop by.  Of course you realise it wont be possible to just drop something off, you'll have to come in for a piece of cake and a gossip too  

Mitch - great news you can do the monthly injection instead of the daily ones.

Blue Lobster Keeper - wow, a September cycle to plan towards.  I think all clinics vary, but when I did my cycles at the Lister they said they didnt need to see me beforehand either and for me just to let them know when AF arrived and I was ready to start.  So I dont think Kings not wanting to see you before the cycle is anything to worry about.  

Ali - good news you got your NHS cycle through although bummer that its at Kings again.  But anyway you WONT be needing it....  Still got my fingers crossed for you hun     

KT - lovely to have you back hun although sounds like you are not doing so well what with the dodgy tum, diarrhoea, and AF starting    Make sure you drink plenty of fluids if the diarrhoea doesnt stop - you dont want to get dehydrated on top of everything else.  What a nightmare about your Kings cycle.  Fingers crossed you get that letter this week and that the cycle will be soon.  Thinking of you hun.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  HAPPY EASTER to you all!!! 

Any of you north london girls fancy a mini-meet sometime soon?

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Morning all

Okay - insanity is definitely starting to set in   Have been having more sharp twinges in my lower abdomen - don't think it is ovaries, and not like AF pains. Never had this before so hoping it's a good sign.

Gorgelocks - how did your scan go - hope everything is okay  

Kt1- sounds like typical Kings style - keep pursuing them!

Hope everyone has a lovely Good Friday.

ali


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ali - I know you must going stir crazy by now. Well done for not testing. New twinges sound like a good sign. I've not tested either. Although I'm still in denial.

Kt - So sorry, honey. Asif going through IF isn't bad enough, the admin lets us down further. Sure you can't crack the whip on them? Hope you start to feel better soon. You poor thing. Sounds horrible. Big hugs.

BLK - September sounds a long way off, I know. I really hope it goes quick for you and you manage to have a good summer. 

Mitch - money saved and less injections! That's good news!

Not really sure how I feel. Thinking it hasn't worked because I don't have any faith in the whole IUI process. Feels a bit like going through the motions, which I guess I am. So, Ali, I'm putting all my bets on you! Hoping for an easter surprise from you.

My mum and her hubbie are coming down today to help plan the garden of the house. I'm really looking forward to it.

Have a lovely lovely weekend ladies and bloke.

Lou
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hang in there Ali and Lou!!! 

Not too long to go now and I'm hoping you BOTH give us some happy easter news....

Lots of love, Olwen xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KT - can't believe you have to wait even longer for your NHS cycle - what a pain.

Lou & Ali - hope you both have some Easter bunnies growing nicely inside you both.

Mitch - I like the idea of one monthly injection rather than every day - wish I could have done it like that. Would have saved a fortune on Emla cream.

Olwen - the lovely Isabel is looking more and more like her daddy. Give her a kiss from the boys and me. PS - 'the lovely Isabel' is officially her LGs name now!

Well, I'm on a nanny search. Back to work mid June and I need someone who can look after the boys three days a week. If any of you know any good nannies/child-carers this side of the river - let me know.

Joy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hey Girls,

No big surprises here, I'm afraid. I got the BFN as expected. I did the IUI a day early, so if I was thinking positively, it could be a day early to test. But I don't think so. Ali - pinning all my hopes on you, lovely.

Lou
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lou - so sorry hun  

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone - still avoiding the pee sticks    Blood test 9am tomorrow!

Happy Easter

Ali


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Lou. 

What is the plan now? IVF or another medicated IUI?

Keeping everything crossed for you Ali.

Joy


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

Joy - sorry cant help on the nanny front, but I'll let you know if I think of anyone.  Thanks for "the lovely Isabel's" official new LGs name  

Lou - sorry you got a bfn.  Thinking of you hun.  Whats your plan?  Let us know if we can help with any ideas or info    

Ali - best of luck for tomorrow hun      

Hi to everyone else.  Have a great Easter everyone.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi LGs

Lou - very sorry to hear it was a BFN though I really think its worth testing tomorrow if you think yoiu tested a day early. Really hope that this is the case.

Ali - lots and lots of luck for the test tomorrow. Twinges sound good! 

KT1 - I am on the lust for Kings as well and not impressed so far. So sorry they have messed you around. The way the Barnet funding works is so pig awful. Can you not go to your PCT and complain, hopefully then you will get the letter.

Mitch - I like the sound of one injection rather than dailies.

Enjoy the rest of Easter weekend everyone.
Wish we could have 4 days off every week, I am seriously getting accustomed to this

Sara x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ali everything crssed for today
Lou sorry it hasn't worked out this month

happy Easter all
nats
xx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Girls,

sorry I've been AWOL, but looks like I'm not the only one having a busy Easter weekend   

Lou, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work for you  . 

Ali,  for a       

Happy Easter everyone    

Ursula xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Ali - any news? 

No news is usually good news...........................

Joy


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Lou .... I am so sorry hun  

Hugs to you and DP     

Love ... Belinda x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Ali ... I am hoping you are out celebrating your good news    

I am off to my mum and dad's now .... won't be able to get on until later this evening ...

Love ... Belinda xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for all your kind words girls - sorry to keep you all in suspense, but having had my blood test at 9.10 this morning, I STILL HAVEN'T HEARD FROM ARGC!!!!!!!

Going stir crazy here and hoping no news is good news, they're really busy, it's Easter and probably short-staffed, etc etc

Ali


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh my God! The clinic finally rang and I got a    

Still in shock!!

BHCG - 248 (they said anything over 25 is good), and progesterone levels are excellent!

Back in tomorrow for more drugs and Tuesday for another blood test and Killer Cell follow up

      

Ali


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ali

that is wonderful news congratulations i am so happy for you both.  have a very happy & healthy PG.
       

Lots of love
nats


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Fantastic news Ali.

248 - wow, maybe you have twinnies in there?

I will be celebrating for you tonight.

Take care

Joy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow! I had a good feeling for you on this one Ali! Congratubloodylations!
Fantastic news.


Lou
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Ali so pleased for you and DH


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Had a good feeling about this tx for you Ali.
Huge huge congrats! Brilliant beta level as well.

Sara x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ali and DH!!!!  

Loads of Love ... Belinda xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ali,   to you and DH     fantastic news! Well worth waiting for. You're very brave, can't believe you weren't tempted to use a peestick . Is this going to be our 3rd set of LG twins?

Lots of love,

Ursula x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Fab fab news Ali - am so delighted for you!!!


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ali - congratulations to you and your DH - I am so thrilled for both of you - the best news I've heard over the past few days.....Debbie xx


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Ali Fab news
Lou so sorry hun, whats for you next?
kt


----------



## ucledu (May 23, 2005)

Ali, I think "Good on you" (and your DH) might be the right expression, but that probably isn't strong enough for how happy everyone is for you.    Judging from your history it must have been a frustrating trip at times, so it's especially great news. Congratulations to you both for sticking with it. I'm sure many people on this board would agree that you're inspiring for us.

Lou, Eeeek! I've not checked in for a while and so just also saw your bad news.   We're really sorry - not the pity type of sorry but the we-know-pretty-much-how-you-feel-and-so-really-feel-for-you-and-wish-it-were-better-news type of sorry. While most of us seem to develop a bit of self-protecting pessimism during the 2WW, I really had the feeling from you at the meet that you were not feeling right about it. We had a cycle where we had doubts about what was going on (not in the UK, but abroad) and it was really hard afterwards to think through "was I just unlucky or did they blow it for us?" Obviously we didn't get to a definitive answer (and probably nobody does), so we just decided to get back on the horse again and pledge to be doubly vigilant in the future. Of course I think you started off doubly vigilant, so for you that would have to be quadruply (?) vigilant.   Anyway, really sorry and please try to hang in there.

  to everyone.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Woohoo Ali, you got your bfp!!!!! Congratulations, I'm SO happy for you hun!!!  

Big hello to everyone else. Hope you are all doing ok and having a nice Easter. We went to my mum and dad's yesterday and of course ate far too many easter eggs   

Bels - was lovely to see you on Saturday - IM me your address and I'll post you the cot info as I photocopied it at mum's yesterday. Was nice to meet Acos too. Come and visit us again soon!!

Love to everyone,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Ali-Congratulations!!  That is such fantastic news. I'm really excited for you and DH.

    

Wishing you a very good eight months ahead. 

Love Christine


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Ali, fantastic news, so thrilled for you both. Well done,

Abby
x


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali, brilliant news! And a great beta too. I must say I had a feeling this would be the one for you. Hopefully no more IVIG required.

Lou, so sorry this wasn't your time.

KT1, hope you are feeling a bit better. Bl**dy NHS. Get back on that plane girl !

Hope everyone had a fab weekend. Had to get the 7am flight to Manchester this morning for a meeting. I feel like going to bed and its only 9.20am!!!!!!!!!!!

Mitch x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Ali - just to let you know I very much enjoyed a few glasses of champaign on your behalf. I'm volunteering to be your official wine taster/drinker on future Ldn girl/guy meets!

A lady on the donor egg board has just posted about her TRIPLETS! All three delivered safe and well a month ago.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Girls

Congratulaitona Ali on your BFP.

Lou - Sorry it didnt work hun, but knowing you you'll already be planning next steps. 

Chris


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Just a very quick post to say congratulations to Ali. So very happy for you and your DH. Filled with joy and happiness for you and it defo sounds like twins to me. The ARGC was worth waiting for

Love Sharon


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls

Well ARGC just rang and my levels have gone from 248 to 603 in 48hours - so more than doubled - yippee!!

Have to double the heparin injections in the tummy though  Not complaining - at least it's not double the gestone injections in the rear  

Ali


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Fab news Ali - cant wait for that scan to find out how many you have tucked away in there....

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done Ali!!!

Wonder if there are 2 in there  

Love ... Belinda x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Fantastic news on the beta and the injections are all worth it now!

Agree with Shazzer, the ARGC are certainly living up to their HFEA status as the UK's top IVF clinic. 

Olwen - you are right. A mini-meet is def. in order.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Ali well done. It just gets better and better


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ali - that's fantastic news! Can't wait to hear how many you've got in there!

I had a bumpy start to the day, with the news my friend gave birth 10 days early to a little girl. But then I'm so happy for them too, as they're a lovely couple of friends. Then I took myself off to Barts, had my day 2 bloods done and I popped into the fertility unit to speak to a nurse rather than calling on the phone with my negative result. It was empty! 10 mins later, I left with an appointment at next Weds IVF info session when I'll get my protocol to start. After that it was a quick visit to Ursula for dendelion coffee! Then to Daniel who slotted me in last minute, but had a nice chat with me throughout the needles. So, it's all go.

I was so pooped after all that I didn't have the energy to do any shopping.

Lou
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

How wonderful to get back from the Easter break to great news from Ali - Congratulations!! That beta sounds like twins to me or at the very least incredibly early implanting of a very keen little embie. Either way it is nice to see great news.

Lou - really sorry to see your news though. 

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Just before I go to bed ... are we have another meet soon or a mini meet?

Nite Nite xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning girls,

I've been researching whey products because DP is also looking for a good one for the gym. I found a professional whey product called LA Whey.

http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/selector.php?product=whey2kg

It apparantly doesn't have nasty additives in it. A single serving is 48g!! They do 2.2kg box, which might be a bit hefty if you only take for stims. So, the smaller sizes should be better. The other thing is that DP is also taking amino acid supplements to help facilitate muscle growth i.e. the same thing we're taking the whey for, so I might look into this for the stimm phase too. Pro body builders are really exact about what they put into their body. I'll see what I can find.

Does anyone have the Zita West Fertility & Conception book they'd sell me? I've lost mine in my boxes somewhere in the house.

Thanks lovelies.

Lou
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lou - I have the Zita West book - you're welcome to it.

If we have a meet up soon I will bring it with me.

Ali


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks, Ali. I can maybe do you a swap? I have the Zita West Natural Pregnancy book.

More on the amino front: 
http://www.lamuscle.com/docs/products/selector.php?product=explosive 
don't be scared of the bodybuilders!
Lou
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning LGs,

Lou - hang in there hun.  Hope all goes well at the info session next Wednesday.

Do we have a date for the next big meet?  If everyone likes Mondays, how about 8th May?  Did you like Tas or do we need to look for a new venue?

As for a north LGs mini meet....  my MIL has agreed to cook rice and beans for you all.  Well maybe not ALL of you - I'd feel awful if she suddenly had to cook for 25 people or something      Any ideas for a date?  Do you prefer an evening or a weekend?  Let me know what you think and we can fix it up....

Love to everyone,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lou - that would be great!

8th May is good for me for a meet up - don't mind where.

Ali


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Ali - congrats again, those beta levels sound fantastic - twins maybe   - looks like ARGC worked they're magic again, bet you're relieved not to have to go back to King's!
BTW, could you possibly let me know how to access the LG's photo album?

Olwen - will try and make it to the big meet - is that the Tas near London Bridge?

Feel very stupid this morning - managed to miss Kamran's 8wk immunisations - thought the appt. was today - it was actually yesterday!   Very annoying, as I was really organised this morning and had us both ready with half an hour to spare - oh well, need to go back next week now!

Better go, little man looks a bit uncomfortable!
Maria x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya - Must do some work now! Shh! Don't tell DP.

Ali - shall we post them to each other? I'm not sure I can wait until the 8th. Can you tell I'm impatient?

Olwen - I'm up for a n.london meet. let me know if you can squeeze me in. 

maria - lovely to hear from you. At least kamaran got all dressed up for the occaision.

I vote a no to Tas. It wasn't great for mingling. So, it's back to thinking caps.

Lou
x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI GIrls

Monday nights are no good for me for meets generally as its brownie night, and 8th May is definately no good as its my parents meeting for brownie pack holiday.
I can make any other day of the week.

Chris


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Girls and Boy,

I thought it was time to crawl out of my shell again   Have been feeling rather miserable lately, manly due to AF not turning up   It's CD 45 today. Wanted to have all my blood tests results etc ready for my appointment next week. If I don't have them my tx will be delayed   I've tried everything to bring it on, except taking progesterone. Not sure if this would give a misleading hormone profile? Looks like I didn't ovulate this month at all. Anyway, AF will turn up one day  ....

Olwen, about the meet up, I can't do the 8th   I have my follow up with my consultant in Oxford late afternoon on the 8th. What about Tuesday the 9th? Also not too keen on TAS either. Would be great somewhere more private. Going back to Joy's original suggestion of Pizza Express in the city, that place would be quiet in the evening. Or uncledu suggested we find a restaurant with a private room. That would be ideal. Then we could mingle more easily and not be overheared talking about AF and CM 

Ali, great levels  What dose of heparin are you on now? 

Lou, thanks for coming round yesterday. Looks like you're a pro now at organising Barts   
Fresh & Wild's had a 2for1 promotion recently of Whey protein by Biochem Sports. It doesn't have any nasties in there. A single serving is 20g of protein. I'm not too keen on the taste of the Biochem whey so I was going to buy the solgar whey protein when when I'm finished with this    But LAWhey has double the protein  Let me know how it tastes. 

Maria, would be lovely to see you at the next meet.

Right must get ready, meeting Maite for lunch  

Ursula x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lou - I will IM you my address!

Ursula - I am on 40mg heparin a day now, 2 jabs! Here's an AF dance for you:
          
I could do the 9th for a meet up.

Really must try and concentrate on doing som ework   I'm a little distracted at the moment  

Ali


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi girls

The Real Greek has really great food (greek but not as you know it) but they may get sniffy about letting us eat what we want in the private room and insist on a set menu/ deposits etc.

If that doesn't work hows about a Strada somewhere - better pizzas than Pizza Express and quite receptive to biggish groups? There is one at St Pauls for eg which would be quiet in the evening or one off Regents Street.

My babysitter owes me a free babysit after forgetting to come for the last meet so I am up for it whenever it happens!

Betty x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I like the Real Greek too, but found it expensive as the meze portions were tiny, so you have to order 5 or 6 dishes for a decent snack.  Think a city pizza place would be better?


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi LGs,

The 8th May sounds good to me for the next big meet. I'm happy with a pizza place or the Real Greek - whatever suits everyone. I am DETERMINED not to miss it this time so I'm going to start a list for it with my name at the top!! Feel free to add your name to it if you are coming.

LGs meet, Tues 8th May, venue tbc
Olwen & Isabel

Now thats sorted, who's up for the "rice and beans mini meet" at mine? And when would suit you?

Ursula - sorry you've been feeling down. And a 45 day cycle    hope AF shows up SOON

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Hi girls
8th of May is good for me
Olwen Can I come to the N London mini meet please
What about next Monday 24th? or Saturday?
I am away from the 25th til 28th 
kt


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Olwen I  never say no to rice and black  beans    
Can do  Mon 24th afternoon or evening .


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Dont think Monday 24th is a good idea - Isabel has her first vaccinations that day and I dont know whether she will get any reaction from it.  How about the following Monday though - thats the 1st May and its a bank holiday.  Anyone free then? 

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Olwen - sorry, don't want to be pedantic, but are we meeting on Monday 8th or Tuesday 9th (you've put Tuesday 8th   )?

Ali


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Doh!!   I meant Tuesday 9th. Can you come?

LGs meet, Tues 9th May, venue tbc
Olwen & Isabel
Bels

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok ... I have added myself to the list .. using my mod powers!

Mini Rice and Beans Meet ... Bank holiday monday ... yes please!

Belinda x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep - I can come!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry can't make the bank holidy Monday Olwen


----------



## Popacatapetl (Aug 15, 2004)

Greetings from Esk Valley!

Hiya Girls,

Just a very quick post as I'm using FIL's computer. Just popped in to congratulate Ali and her DH on the wonderful news. I'm so pleased for you Ali. WELL DONE!!! Looks like Mr Taramasalata has waved his magic wand again 

I'm back in London at the weekend so will catch up with everyone's news then. Count me in for the next meeting whenever/wherever it is. 

Much love to you all ... hope you all had a great Easter.

Mo xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Olwen, put me down for the 9th   but I'm not sure I can make the mini meet at yours. Put me down as a maybe.

Mo, good to hear from you, hope you're having a nice break.

Ali, 2 clexane jabs a day   I hope you have a batch with sharp needles   When I last used them, mine seemed blunt   It might we worth checking, but I thought you could get clexane in 40mg size too. 

Still no AF  

Ursula x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls

V quick update from me.

Level today have gone from 603 to 1399!! Have to go in for IVIG tomorrow. The reason the clexane was doubled was that my platelets were low (I have a tendency to aneamia though my iron levels are okay at the moment). Ursula if I have to continue on 40mg I will ask for the next script if they can prescribe it as one needle - more poor belly is covered in bruises!!

Best do some work as I will have to take tomorrow off!

PS - Lou - Andy posted the Zita West book to you this morning.

Ali


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Been a bit of an eventful morning so far. Our renoavtion house was broken into last night and tools were taken. The builders are pretty upset as it was mostly their tools. Some of ours have gone too. We're going to buy the carpenter something back as a present, because he's so sad about it. Could have been worse. House is intact and they didn't smash anything. probably just opportunism. DP is insisting on sleeping there from tonight.

Ali - I'll post you the book tonight. Lovely news on that beta. I'm seriously wondering how many cupcakes are in the oven now.

Ursula - I'm sorry you feeling down, honey. It's so so hard when you have to deal with delays like this. Give me a call if you fancy a chat anytime.

Joy - give me a call about the nanny number I've got for you.

Lou
x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello,
Lou - sorry to hear about your break in - you're not having a great time of it at the mo by the sounds of it - big hugs hun 

Ali - those beta levels sound seriously high!!!   triplets maybe    - hey you never know!!

Re. the real greek - have been past it in Putney - looks quite fun - a private room sounds ideal!

No news from me - poor Kam's reflux means that he's constantly bringing up at least half his feed - seems to still be putting on weight though so that's good news - he's got a big constitution and is desperate to get to the weight he's supposed to be bless him!

I have more pics of Kam which I'll email to those of you whose email I have - Ali if you could stick them on the LG photo album that would be great - btw I didn't get your email with the link in it, which is weird 'cos you seem to have the correct email for me - maybe you could IM it?

Take care all,
Maria x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Don't want to bring the thread down, but yesterday was the 2nd anniversary of Alex's birth/death. There was a time when I'd thought I would never smile again. But I knew I had to try and fill my empty arms and heart, and I am very lucky to have my wonderful, beautiful boys who have bought the light back into my world. 


For Alex, I wanted to share this poem with all my Ldn girls friends (and guys too).

Little Snowdrop

The world may never notice
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon.
But every life that ever forms,
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world in some small way
For all eternity.


The little one we long for
Was swiftly here and gone.
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on.
And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do.
Every beating of our hearts
Says that we love you. 

People used to tell me that the death of a baby was the worse thing that could ever happen, they were wrong. Far worse is to lose hope. All I am trying to say (very badly) is don't ever give up. Never, ever, stop hoping.

Joy

PS. Hope you all get twins too, esp. Lou, and trips for KT!


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Joy - the poem is beautiful - huge hugs for you, Mark and your 3 lovely boys. I'm sure Alex is watching over you all and her spirit stays with you.

Best stop - starting to  

 

Ali


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Joy, I hadn't read your post when I spoke with you just now. Thank you so much for posting. You always amaze me with your strength. I'm so glad that we all became friends. 

Lou
x

p.s. you can bet I'll be joinging you with twin buggies next year!


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ursula - still no AF? Hope you're not having weeks of PMT  
COME ON URSULA'S AF!!!!

Ali - fantastic levels. Hope the IVIG goes smoothly tomorrow - its all looking good so far. Have they given you a scan date yet?

Lou - what a nightmare having your house broken into.

Joy - what a lovely poem. I know your boys cant replace Alex, but its great that they have brought the light back into your life. Give them each a kiss from me, and have a hug for yourself.

Sorry I've got a bit confused with who is planning to come to which meet so please correct the list.

LGs meet, Tues 9th May, venue tbc
Olwen & Isabel
Bels
Ali
Maite
Mo
Ursula

Rice and beans mini meet, Monday1st May, at mine
Olwen & Isabel
Bels
Ursula?

If not many people can do the bank holiday then we can try to find another day. Just let me know...

Love to everyone,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Joy, that is a beautiful poem for Alex  we're all here for you. You have three wonderful boys but you will always remember Alex. 

Lou, how awful ! Hope your DP isn't taking any risks. Maybe leaving some lights switched on on a timer would work?
What's that about twin buggies   Never thought I would hear that from you!  Joy does make it look  so easy, looking after twins    and her boys are such happy babies    

Ali, levels look great! Good luck with the IVIG tomorrow. 

Maria, hope Kam is getting over the reflux soon. Thanks for sending me the picture. He's gorgeous.

Olwen, I'm feeling better now. Stressing about it all makes it worse, not better. Now trying the I-don't care-if-the-b*tch-  -turns-up tactic   Maybe I'm expecting too much of my body. They did a good rummage around during the op so it's not unreasonable to take a while for everything to get back to normal, I guess 
The list looks fine to me.

Ursula xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55349.new.html#new


----------

